# sauerkraut question



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

When the sauerkraut is done do I pack it in the brine it ferment in or do I drain and rinse


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

pmondo said:


> When the sauerkraut is done do I pack it in the brine it ferment in or do I drain and rinse


If you drain and rinse it you would be changing the ph, that would be bad. I just heat the finished product, liquid and kraut. Pack into jars. and heat treat it per the recommendations.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be making some in a few weeks (first timer!), and I'll probably be on here asking all sorts of questions. Good info to have!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I've never canned it but we eat it raw and it's delicious. Save some out for raw eating. I keep it in the fridge after it's done fermenting. It keeps fresh for a long time.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Pack it in the brine and if you don't have enough brine I use distilled water to cover.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We make it in canning jars, just take off the lid, wipe rim and lid clean and dry, then top off with brine if needed to cover the kraut, then replace lids and rings and can it. We have some fermenting now...can't wait! It's SO good!


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

reason i asked is it taste salty 8 pounds of cabbage 4 tbls of salt


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

After it has finished fermenting, put it in a pot and bring it to A SIMMER (185Âº TO 200Âº) - DO NOT BOIL! Pack it hot into hot jars to within 1/2" and cover with hot brine to within 1/2". Seal and water bath pints for 15 minutes, quarts for 20 min.

Most recipes for using kraut say to rinse and drain it. DH likes it straight from the jar.

I, too, keep a few pints in the fridge for fresh eating. It keeps for months.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Why would you want to kill the beneficial lactic acid bacteria by canning it? I just store mine in the fridge in the fermentation crock when it's done.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I do mine like Backwoods said. I can it because I haven't got fridge room for all that kraut, and eggs and fresh milk, even with 2 refrigerators. And I have to save room for a couple gallons of fridge dills later. If you run out of brine for topping off the jars, just make a little more (salt, water) and it's good to go!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Melesine said:


> Why would you want to kill the beneficial lactic acid bacteria by canning it? I just store mine in the fridge in the fermentation crock when it's done.


You fit 50 quarts in your fridge? Wow big fridge. I wish.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I have no need to do 50 quarts at once when I can just ferment what I need for the next few months at a time.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

pmondo said:


> reason i asked is it taste salty 8 pounds of cabbage 4 tbls of salt


If it tastes salty it's not done fermenting.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

Melesine said:


> If it tastes salty it's not done fermenting.


thank you


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

We mix the cabbage and salt, put it in quart jars with lids and set in the cellar and wait. Easy


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Melesine said:


> No, I have no need to do 50 quarts at once when I can just ferment what I need for the next few months at a time.



Where do you store the fresh cabbage? Ours is ok for soups after 5 or so months in cold storage, but not much else. After 7 months it just doesn't taste sweet any more. That's why we can so much. A years worth on average.

Do you garden year round?


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I freeze mine in small containers. We don't eat a lot of it throughout the year. It stays nice and crispy in the freezer too!!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I don't drain and rinse mine. 

This is how I make mine:

*Sauerkraut Made in Jars*

5 lbs. cabbage
3-1/2 teaspoons salt 



Shred the cabbage fine and place with salt in a large pan, mixing well. Pack solidly in sterilized jars. Fill the jars with cold water to within 1/2 inch of jar tops and seal tightly. 



Sauerkraut will ferment for 3 to 4 days and be ready to use in 4 to 6 weeks. 



Makes 4 quarts. 



You can process this in a water bath canner for 20 minutes after the fermentation period. Just be sure to rinse the jars off, wipe the rims, covered with water to 1" headspace, put on new lids, and rings, then process. 

If you wait until after the fermentation period to process your jars, keep a check on the jar lids as they can bulge and some juice can seep out.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have about 5 gallons of it ready.
I'll put 1 gallon in the refrigerator and can the rest by pasteurization (180 degrees F) for winter.

My my my, it is lovely stuff!!! I hope everyone's sauerkraut is going well. I need to cook up some hotdogs, brats and italians to go with this stuff, this is prime season.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> If it tastes salty it's not done fermenting.


Not necessarily. Dump it out into a big pan & mix it up. I put some cabbage, then some salt & then stomp to get juice. Add more cabbage & more salt & stomp again. Repeat however many times until my cabbage is used up. Sometimes I get more salt in a layer than the one before or after. Once mixed up it is usually fine.


----------

